# Freezing Advice Required



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi all.

Having taken advantage of some of the recent Black Friday offers, I am looking for advice on storing freshly roasted bags of beans. I have heard a few people mentioning that they freeze their beans. Is it just s case of popping any unopened bags in the freezer and defrosting the whole bag when you are ready to start using it ? If you weren't going to start using a bag for awhile, is it better to just freeze it ? Any taste impact ? Once defrosted, presumably it's just a case of the quicker you use it the better it is.

Look forward to your thoughts. Got a few bags from Roundhill Roastery and also The Foundry.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If you rest the beans prior to freezing then they'll be ready to use as and when required. If you plan to leave the beans in their original packaging it is recommended to tape over the one-way valve (electrical or duck tape rather than sellotape).

You can grind frozen beans without thawing them first and some suggest a more consistent grind is achievable this way.

I've never frozen beans before but shall vacuum pack a bag or two for emergencies next week after they have been rested 5-7 days post roast date.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I myself freeze around 5 or 6 days post roast date. I vacuum seal mine (keeping them in the original bag then IN a vac bag). As long as they're airtight you should be ok. I think some people use a poly box or such like. You can grind from frozen or remove from the freezer and use as normal.

This is a big subject and a lot has been written about it! It's worth doing a search on the forum, reading up, then form your own opinion as to what you want to do.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

SheepAreOnFire1903 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Having taken advantage of some of the recent Black Friday offers, I am looking for advice on storing freshly roasted bags of beans. I have heard a few people mentioning that they freeze their beans. Is it just s case of popping any unopened bags in the freezer and defrosting the whole bag when you are ready to start using it ? If you weren't going to start using a bag for awhile, is it better to just freeze it ? Any taste impact ? Once defrosted, presumably it's just a case of the quicker you use it the better it is.
> 
> ...


I've tried various combinations, but I feel the best is to freeze in small lots rationed into vacuum seal bags (the FoodSaver or its equivalent) to 3 days worth, once they've been rested and given off majority of Co2.

Example

You've got 1.5 kilo of beans you want to enjoy, all of them at their optimum.

Say the beans are at optimum (after resting) between days 5-15 (counting from roast date). Then you need to freeze them on day 5.

You make small vacuum bags of beans, in amounts you can consume within 3 days. So if you can use 150g in 3 days, then you make 10 bags.

Once these frozen beans are opened, they don't have the lifespan like they had remaining before freezing. Somehow they age doubly fast, so look at 5 days (hence the 3 day bag recommendation).

I grind frozen beans but you can thaw them no problem. Whichever you choose, stick to it. If you dial in the grinder using cold beans, the setting would vastly drift off if you try to grind the same batch once warmed up. Keep it consistent, then everything will be ok ☺

I've also frozen those small 250g bags as they are, unopened. It works just as well. Beans in freezer for 2 months, opened and used, still tonnes of crema!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Frozen beans definitely require a different setting on the grinder - but they thaw quickly, so I had always assumed you would need to go straight from the freezer to the grinder and get em through to be sure they were in the same state each time... is this your experience @u2jewel ?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Dylan said:


> Frozen beans definitely require a different setting on the grinder - but they thaw quickly, so I had always assumed you would need to go straight from the freezer to the grinder and get em through to be sure they were in the same state each time... is this your experience @u2jewel ?


Yes 

Beans at room temp, beans from fridge and beans from freezer all behave differently.

I single dose, so before they go into storage (fridge or freezer, one of the 2 depending on space available, but never room temp) I spread them out onto a sieve and shake. This hopefully can make small stones fall out (yet to be encountered). Then when spread out, I throw out the ears and immature ones..

Then into single dose test tubes, pre-weighed to 17g.

This way, it's never more than 30 seconds before they are being ground.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Can you freeze ground coffee? My mum gets her decaf from Rave in 1kg lots but is finding it going stale quicker than she drinks it. I know one solution is but smaller bags but just wondered?


----------



## Bolta (May 11, 2014)

FoodSaver sell an attachment that allows you to vacuum seal Mason jars. I divide a 5 lb. into 500 ml jar and use a jar in three days.

.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I freeze all my beans. If it's 250g they get taped and goes in freezer straight away. If it's 1 if or 500 g, I split them into Breast milk bags which has double sealed on them and freeze.

I single dose them in my machine and I have got it down to a on setting so far and not needing to change it although if it's light I got corset one level and it have need great. So far I had no problems. I do mostly brews and lattes.

Mark


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

My first voyage into the 'unknown' area that is freezing beans...










Rested and then vacuum sealed.


----------

